# A year with my boy!!



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Today is a special day, we've officially have had dodger for a year!!! He's come a long way from the scared unsure dog he was when we first brought him home. Now he's a wonderful dog, my best friend. I look forward to the many more years to come with my beautiful baby boy. :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks. I can't believe how fast this year has flown by! It seems like yesturdsy we threw him in the car, sped down to petco getting there just in Tim to adopt him. Of course the lady stayed a little after just so we could sign the adoption papers.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome. Congrats to you and Dodger..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guys . Sorry for the spelling I'm on my phone.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats....to many more happy years ahead!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Many more years of love and joy with him to come


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

sooo happy for you both


----------



## Sid (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats! Let's see some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

This was taken Friday after we got home from the park:









I'll try and get some more pictures today.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

so glad to hear you've had a great year! and so many more to come! he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

ZebsMommy said:


> so glad to hear you've had a great year! and so many more to come! he's such a handsome boy!


Dodger says thank you lol. I read him the post and he did his whine/bark that he used to talk to me lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats on the first of many happy years with Dodger! An extra kudos to you for making such a huge difference in this dog's life by rescuing him!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Katey said:


> Congrats on the first of many happy years with Dodger! An extra kudos to you for making such a huge difference in this dog's life by rescuing him!


thank you. We will only have rescued dogs or dogs from a reputable breeder in our home.


----------

